# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  skiing this morning

## MIke R

was magnificent.......first really good day of the young season here in merry ol New England......once I got over the fact that it wasnt champagne Colorado powder....I enjoyed it quite a bit......looks like about a foot and sill coming

----------


## LindaP

Hi Miker,
      Sounds nice....its just been ice-mix here, although wer'e supposed to get "something" tomorrow. My daughter is in Steamboat this weekend, and loving it.

----------


## MIke R

yeah we are looking pretty good here with more on the way Monday

----------


## Seles

> was magnificent.......first really good day of the young season here in merry ol New England......once I got over the fact that it wasnt champagne Colorado powder....I enjoyed it quite a bit......looks like about a foot and sill coming



You can take the boy out of Colorado, but you can't.....

Ric

----------


## MIke R

boy you got that right but I must say....my re indoctrination into New England skiing has been excellent so far....lots of snow on the ground now....3-5 today.......4-8 on Sunday..sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet......
today is the perfect day to get snow because the local train company does a re enactment of the classic childrens story "The Polar Express" and the trip is so popular it is no longer available on the open market but by lottery only...well we found out in September we are one of the winners  and are embarking on the Polar Express to the North Pole tonight with Lena, which should be vey exciting....we all are suppose to be in our sleepwear to keep true to the storyline.....this is going to be a hoot....

they tell me the skiing has not been this good here in a very long time......

----------


## rivertrash

"we are all suppose to be in our sleepwear...."

Let's just hope MikeR doesn't sleep . . . too horrid to think about!

----------


## MIke R

even scarier is the fact that both of us typically sleep naked.....LMAO

----------


## rivertrash

Your doing so is what I meant when I said it was too horrid to think about!

----------


## MIke R

hey I got my flannel pants...my t shirt...my flask of MBolo....the snow is falling...and Im ready for the Polar Express to the North Pole later on today....photo documentation to follow

----------


## rivertrash

Sounds like a good plan.  Have fun!

----------


## fins85258

Yep, I saw on skicentral you guys had some good early season totals. Get this, they have 3-5 feet on the mountain in Flagstaff Arizona and about the same over @ sunrise in eastern Az.

----------

